# Interesting Survey Results!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

From Askmen.com:

_Survey of More Than 50,000 Readers __Finds That 70% of men would not cheat but that only 13% are entirely satisfied with their sex lives_

AskMen.com, unveiled the results from the second annual AskMen.com Great Male Survey. The Great Male Survey provides the most accurate insight into the top trends amongst men aged 18 - 34, including fashion, lifestyle, relationship, finance and more.

More than 50,000 AskMen.com readers worldwide took the survey of more than 100 unique and thought-provoking questions, revealing the true psyche of today's male. Full results from the AskMen.com Great Male:​
https://www.askmen.com/specials/2009-great-male-survey/index.html


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Andy said:


> From Askmen.com:
> 
> _Survey of More Than 50,000 Readers __Finds That 70% of men would not cheat but that only 13% are entirely satisfied with their sex lives_
> 
> ...


INTERCHANGE! :devil:


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

Large sample size, but not diverse - only askmen.com readers. I'd give it very little credibility.


----------



## cmavity (Feb 5, 2009)

eh, the headline should be that 70% of men _say_ they would not cheat. Or at least say that it's "not very likely" they would cheat. Of course, even for a statistic that is notoriously hard to track, pretty much every attempt to gauge how many men have had affairs puts the number above 30%. More to the point, every serious study puts the number well above 10%, which is the number of men who admit to affairs (or who would "very likely" have an affair) in this study. Granted, there is no exact correlation, but still a big enough disparity to make it pretty clear that this survey represents intent rather than practice. Or else askmen.com readers have a higher predilection for marital faithfulness.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Andy, you're talking about cheating at golf, right? Or did they mean telling people your suit is half canvassed when acutally it's fully fused?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Brooksfan said:


> Andy, you're talking about cheating at golf, right? Or did they mean telling people your suit is half canvassed when actually it's fully fused?


I can't even fathom anyone cheating at golf! It's a gentleman's game! But when it comes to canvas ...

And the vast and superior wisdom of brokencycle is heeded. Moving this to the Interchange!! :icon_smile:


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Since the survey only seeks data from men aged 18-34 I doubt that many of them fully understand the purpose of marriage and it's functions and possibilities. If the survey included men in their 50s-80s I believe you would get vastly different views from people who have been married 30+ years.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Cheating should be its own sport.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

thefancyman said:


> Since the survey only seeks data from men aged 18-34 I doubt that many of them fully understand the purpose of marriage and it's functions and possibilities. If the survey included men in their 50s-80s I believe you would get vastly different views from people who have been married 30+ years.


Maybe so, but I'm pretty sure that young people understand the "functions and possibilities" of marriages.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Whats that old saying 'never trust anyone under 35?'. Really if you can't keep your fly done up why bother tying the knot in the first place.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Andy said:


> _70% of men would not cheat _


The survey has no credibility.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I would never cheat,I'm a one woman man.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

We are to assume man is a universal concept, and race (amongst other factors such as class and status) has no significance in the survey's results. Or, is everyone who uses the Internet white?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

How does race play into it?


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I guess white people are less likely to cheat


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't know if that's necessarily true, going on those [scumbags] I've known.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

70% would not cheat; and 90% of them are liars. :icon_smile_big:

I rarely meet someone that wouldn't cheat. It's a sad state of affairs. Ha! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Scoundrel said:


> I guess white people are less likely to cheat


and black people aren't?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Not intending to hijack this thread but, it would be interesting to survey the AAAC membership to see how we compare to the referrenced study sample. I will tell you that, while I witnessed a lot of cheating going on anround me, throughout my life, I have never done so and cannot imagine ever doing so!


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

Like the Raiders said back in the 70's, "If ya ain't cheatin' ya ain't tryin."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think most people are likely to cheat no matter what color,creed or race you are.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Now Howard, is that something we tell ourselves to assuage a troubled conscience? While I would agree that infidelity is not race or gender specific, I personally think an awful lot of folks unnecessarily complicate their lives and experience far less fulfillment in their relationships, as a result of such transgressions.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree. It's probably _easier_ as well to just talk about why your relationship isn't going well instead of being constantly on guard and feeling guilty after seeing someone else. I understand why people do it, I just feel they could think it through first.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Now Howard, is that something we tell ourselves to assuage a troubled conscience? While I would agree that infidelity is not race or gender specific, I personally think an awful lot of folks unnecessarily complicate their lives and experience far less fulfillment in their relationships, as a result of such transgressions.


What I'm saying Eagle,it doesn't matter what you look like,you're gonna cheat and you're probably going to find someone more or less beautiful than the next person,I'm not trying to offend or insult anyone I'm just speaking my peace.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Strange sentiments coming from a happily married man! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

When did Howard get married?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Perhaps I'm mistaken, but I swear he said he was married once.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Cheating and Sport...*



Orsini said:


> *Cheating* should be its own *sport*.


Are we talking about Tiger Woods?:icon_scratch:


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't see a big disconnect between deciding not to cheat and fantasizing about sex with somebody else. The fact that a guy would like to bang his co-worker (or even her six-year-old son or her German shepherd :crazy doesn't mean he would actually do it if he had the opportunity.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

JerseyJohn said:


> I don't see a big disconnect between deciding not to cheat and fantasizing about sex with somebody else. The fact that a guy would like to bang his co-worker (or even her six-year-old son or her German shepherd :crazy doesn't mean he would actually do it if he had the opportunity.


cheating and fantasizing are two different things.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think that's what he was saying.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Scoundrel said:


> When did Howard get married?


No,I'm still single,As far as my age goes(36),I'm just going to date,have sex and have fun now,the hell with marriage,In the past I had problems with 2 women I went out with.One I dated for almost 5 years,and the other 3 1/2 years.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

It's not that I haven't the inclination.

I just don't have the time or the stamina!!

I must have that low-T stuff.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*5th wife now*

Gentlemen, Andy

I have been faithful with all my wives.
I just wear them out it seems. My 5th wife is a young 25 yo business attorney. She also worked with the Victoria Secret group as a model while in law school!
LOL

Nice day


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

DukeGrad said:


> Gentlemen, Andy
> 
> I have been faithful with all my wives.
> I just wear them out it seems. My 5th wife is a young 25 yo business attorney. She also worked with the Victoria Secret group as a model while in law school!
> ...


5 wives?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Sorry Howard
4 but am getting married again in a month.
So 5 total.
Counting ahead Howard

Nice day


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

DukeGrad said:


> Sorry Howard
> 4 but am getting married again in a month.
> So 5 total.
> Counting ahead Howard
> ...


You're a lucky man Duke.


----------



## lilycheese (Sep 10, 2010)

survey cannt stand the whole


----------

